# Tiny Arkansas farm pictures



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought I took more pictures but here are a few. The grass was cut 6 weeks before these pictures were taken. I think this is Dallas grass but do not hold me to it.
The grass was 2 inches high beside the Chevy(for sale).

The pictures where the growth looks brown is the garden where red clover was planted for a green mature crop. That is the dried clover. The other picture behind the trailer is a fruit tree- I have already forgotten if it was apple or peach, it had fruit on it.

But as you can see at this point it is rough.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Was curious, but found your other post.
What kind of condition is the mobile home in?
Electricity? Well? Septic?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The well......pump ran for two weeks and the well did not go dry........... New pump last fall, new pressure tank this spring.
Septic.........I know nothing about that.

Mobile......... I believe it is a 1987 Guerdon 3 bedroom, 2 bath, one with shower other with garden tub I think it is called. Kitchen, living room in center
Shows signs of past leaking.....roof was fixed this spring and it did not leak in later heavy rains.
I do not know about the electricity either other than it works? I think some of the wall switches need to replaced. Plumbing was updated this spring to the new flex style as the old style was blowing off with the well pressure....

This is about all I know , I do not think there are any rotten floors or anything like that.
Oh the building that just a corner of it showed is the well house.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

One of the reason I posted these pictures is to show the growth of the grass, which shows it would do well in pasturing small animals, maybe a small cow. I think but not sure that it is totally fenced. I do know on one side at least there is a new barb wire fence. Her late husband hoarded most everything and wood was one of them. She stacked wood along the other fences - so I really do not know what is behind the wood- to make it dog proof. If someone wanted to get into hugelculture this would be an ideal place. 
If you are interested in this place please let me know- the price might be negotiable but I think you should look at it before any decision is made in that regard.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

where is this located?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Mena in Polk County


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Price reduced to $15000 Would like to make a quick sale. 
As this is a guardianship sale the offer will go before the 
judge for approval of the price before closing can be made.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I am lowering the price again.......if place does not sell soon it will go at auction where it may bring more or less.

$12,500


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Really good price for a small acreage that has utilities, even if someone didn't want the existing mobile.


----------

